
Security In The Cloud: A Provider's Perspective - SRSimko
http://virtacore.com/security_in_the_cloud__a_providers_perspective_sep_13__2011/community_portal.cfm?article=security_in_the_cloud__a_providers_perspective_sep_13__2011
======
sandroyong
Thank you. I now have peace of mind that no one will physically break in. But
I am more interested in remote access! A good hacker doesn't spend time
physically breaking into places - in fact, in some cases, he/she doesn't leave
a trace until it's too late. So, on the issue of data security, you're telling
me that the onus is still with me (i.e., to choose whatever security service
you offer - more or less?). Frankly, I'll make my choice a little more simpler
- "If I'm ever in a position to choose cloud computing - I think I'll pass".

